# DIY Nav/Homemade Pole Light



## Dark3 (Sep 14, 2014)

After being dissatisfied with the current offering of navigation and stern pole lights, I decided to DIY it!

Ive included lots of pics and have lots more. If anyone has any questions just ask.

View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4
View attachment 5
View attachment 6
View attachment 7
View attachment 8
View attachment 9


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 14, 2014)

That's bright. Please give details.


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Heres a few more..View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4
View attachment 5
View attachment 6
View attachment 7
View attachment 8
View attachment 9


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 14, 2014)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> That's bright. Please give details.


Anything you wanna know just shoot.


----------



## sacalait (Sep 17, 2014)

Can you post a materials list ? The bracket for pole light where did you get it please.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 17, 2014)

You can't remove it to stow it?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 17, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366421#p366421 said:


> sacalait » Today, 10:36[/url]"]Can you post a materials list ? The bracket for pole light where did you get it please.



It's a flag pole mount - My home depot sales them


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 17, 2014)

sacalait said:


> Can you post a materials list ? The bracket for pole light where did you get it please.


As stated its a 1" adjustable flag pole holder. 3/4 pvc tubing for the main pole, a 3/4 to 3/4 pvc connector that is stuffed into the plastic tube, a 3/4 pvc cap which is stuffed in the top of the plastic tube. Not sure what size plastic tube just fit it at home depot. 25 feet of 14 ga double wire (speaker wire). The lights from oznium 2 flush mount led bolts (no lens) one red one green. A 4.7" flexible led strip. A dpdt switch. 14 ga butt connectors, battery ring terminals and a couple twist nut connectors. A fine mist of any off whit paint on the clear tube. Conduit and thats pretty much it.


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 17, 2014)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> You can't remove it to stow it?


I could have designed it that way, but I prefer to leave it on. All those "removable" items add up to a bunch of extra stuff I have to do when I get home from the lake or prep to go. Its fully waterproof so it can stay on and stow in the bildge


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 17, 2014)

sacalait said:


> Can you post a materials list ? The bracket for pole light where did you get it please.


And yep all materials from home depot with the exeption of the switch amd leds


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Combine the two front LED wires under the bow. Run one 14ga double out to the back with conduit and through the ribs. Hook up the ground to the batttery and the hot to the switch. In the back split the the led strip wire into two hot wires with a twist comnector to go the the top and bottom of the switch. Run a inline fuse holder with a 3 Amp fuse off of the positive battery terminal to a twist conector and spit into two hot leads to go the both center blades on the switchView attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 17, 2014)

And dont forget to seal with liquid tape amd wrap with electrical tape once dry for added strength


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 17, 2014)

Is the flag pole mount steel or aluminum? Sleet or anything other then Aluminum is a no no BTW


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 17, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> Is the flag pole mount steel or aluminum? Sleet or anything other then Aluminum is a no no BTW


Looks like ABS Plastic


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> Is the flag pole mount steel or aluminum? Sleet or anything other then Aluminum is a no no BTW


Its aluminum [emoji16]


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 18, 2014)

They also sell a cheaper plastic one. This aluminum one was 10 bucks


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ingenious! =D> I like it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 18, 2014)

You could make it removeable very easily, a through bolt and some waterproof disconnects and voila!


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 20, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366502#p366502 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 18 Sep 2014, 10:26[/url]"]You could make it removeable very easily, a through bolt and some waterproof disconnects and voila!


You would just need to add a wire disconect. The mount is two pieces since its adjustable. It has a wing nut and a bolt


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 3, 2016)

I wanted to bump this thread to see if anyone else has tried it or if the OP could report back how it is holding up? 

I was contemplating getting the light linked below but was hesitant because of the price ($75). It is similar to your design except for that it has a RAM mount so it has more freedom of movement. I'd love to do a DIY light like you did but replace the flag holder with a RAM mount like they use. Anyone know where I could find one?

https://maxitoutleds.com/extreme-navigation-stern-light.html


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 3, 2016)

Dark3 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > You can't remove it to stow it?
> ...



Gothca. Would get ripped off eventually on mine. LOL.


----------

